# Thing-ees



## pdswife (Jun 27, 2005)

[font=arial,helvetica]1. THINGY (thing-ee) n.
  Female...... Any part under a car's  hood.
  Male..... The strap fastener on a woman's bra.

2. VULNERABLE  (vul-ne-ra-bel) adj.
  Female.... Fully opening up one's self emotionally to  another.
  Male.... Playing football without a cup.

3. COMMUNICATION  (ko-myoo-ni-kay-shon) n.
  Female... The open sharing of thoughts and  feelings with one's  
  partner.
  Male... Leaving a note before taking  off on a fishing trip with the 
  boys.

4. COMMITMENT (ko-mit-ment)  n.
  Female.... A desire to get married and raise a family.
  Male......  Trying not to hit on other women while out with this one.

5.  ENTERTAINMENT (en-ter-tayn-ment) n.
  Female.... A good movie, concert, play  or book.
  Male...... Anything that can be done while drinking  beer.

6. FLATULENCE (flach-u-lens) n.
  Female.... An embarrassing  byproduct of indigestion.
  Male...... A source of entertainment,   self-expression, male 
  bonding.

7. MAKING LOVE (may-king luv)  n.
  Female...... The greatest _expression of intimacy a couple can 
   achieve.
  Male.. Call it whatever you want, just as long as we do  it.

8. REMOTE CONTROL (ri-moht kon-trohl) n.
  Female.... A device for  changing from one TV channel to another.
  Male... A device for scanning  through all 375 channels every 5 
  minutes.[/font]


----------



## pdswife (Jun 27, 2005)

lol... oh boy.. I don't know why the above is so big.  I cut and pasted it
and really it was quite small....


----------



## middie (Jun 27, 2005)

pds that's okay.. i was able to read it without my glasses on lmao.
and it's funny to boot


----------



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2005)

How true, how true   

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks, pds!!  I am going to print this to take to my coworkers.  They are really going to like this considering most of them are male.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 28, 2005)

glad you all got a laugh!


----------

